# Planted Biocube 14 shrimp tank project



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello Folks!

So I've decided to start up a planted tank for the first time. I've been reading stuff about it here and there. 

I just wanna know what you all think I should do. 

Currently I have:
14 Biocube with Coralife 24watt 10,000K. I don't' know if I need to change this light or not. The other light is one of those blue lights, Coralife Actinic 24watt.

It has the stock filtration system which i think will be adequate considering I'm only planning on keeping shrimp in it.

I'm planning to start with DIY Co2 and gradually shift to pressurized cylinders depending on the success with this start up.

I have put in the eco-complete substrate in the tank and I'm just waiting for the cloud to clear up. 

I'll be adding a couple of fish in the next couple of days (once I get a heater) to start the cycling process. 

I need to figure out what kind of plants I should put in there and what kind of aqua scape I should go for. I really like the look of iwagami but don't know how hard it is to do in a small biocube. 

Comments, thoughts, suggestion please! 

Thanks,

Zee.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Zee: Good luck with your shrimp tank/BioCube! The light may be a bit strong - you might want something a bit less. I've been using just one of the two lights in my Biocube for a lower-light plant setup. Otherwise, you will get an algae bloom.

Also, be careful with small shrimp in the Biocube - you might want to add additional "mesh" to the intakes or they will all get sucked in and live in the back filter chamber, hiding permanently. I had bought 12 Amano shrimp but they immediately climbed over the back and started living in the filter chamber (you can't get into that!). Now I seem to have 4 living in the front...but think the rest might have died if they didn't come to the front for food. If they haven't died, a year is a LONG time for them to be hiding... 

As for your aquascape, you'll want to see how the water flow goes in your tank. I found with mine that the flow is fairly strong, so you have to position plants and decorations to work with it as best you can.

Eco looks GREAT in a BioCube (that's what I've got). Did you get a clarifying packet? That'll clear it up within about 1/2 a day.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The 10000K will be fine but you'll need to not use the actinic or swap it out. I would advise against swapping it out until you have pressurized CO2, as 48 watts in a 14 gallon tank is a lot of light. Looks like this will be a fine project. Have you considered Excel/Metricide instead of DIY CO2? IMO, it's a lot less work then mixing the solutions, making sure they are working consistently and not bubbling over into the tank.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Teija, the fundamental flaw in your concept is that the shrimp will crawl through the filter slots into the 1st chamber and try to live in the 2nd chamber and die off slowly. Definitely mesh both top and bottom "vents", I learned this from my own personal experience with the biocube 29g.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh, and I forgot to add that I added "mesh" on mine by using squares of black plastic craft canvas (from Michaels) cut to size and used a glue gun to attach it. However, that was when the tank was empty (dry) - you might want to figure out a different way if you've already started it running.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

There is a fish less cycling method which is much more humane and works just as well... 

Sounds like it's gonna look great though!


----------

